# LA Fitness Sucks



## soxmuscle (Dec 21, 2009)

So by now, I know the routine that is commercial gyms.  They don't care about anything but milking you for every penny they can.  That is their one and only goal.

With that said, over Thanksgiving break I talked to this guy who seemed more reasonable than any other guy I've spoken to at one of these places.  Despite constant refusals to lock into anything long term (because I don't live here and would use the club only over Thanksgiving and winter break, $50-$100 dollars per session isn't something I can afford as a poor college student), he continued to state that "on this day and this day only" he can do this, then that, etc.  Finally, he got the jist that I wasn't going to lock into anything (again, I couldn't, at the time I didn't even have the $149 initial fee in my bank account), so he cut me a deal.  He gave me a free pass to work out once over Thanksgiving break, and then a weeks pass over winter break (which is ideal right now).  In return, I told him that when I graduated in the summer, I would lock into a year.  In all honesty, I felt like he scratched my back and thus I would return the favor down the road.

So for the last month, I didn't have a worry in the world in terms of my workout plan for break.  I'll be at my dads, who has a club we go to for the majority of it and I'd be here working out at LA Fitness.  Today, I got home, unpacked and went to get my work out in.

"Frank," the guy who I had talked to initially wasn't working, so the manager asked me to step into his "office."  I explained my situation, thinking that I was going to talk to Frank tomorrow, to which he replied "sorry, all guest passes are the same and can only be used once every six months."  I told him "everything was fine and that when I came in the following day, I would talk to Frank and work it out."  I tried to walk to the locker room to get ready and he told me that "i wasn't allowed to workout today."  I told him that that wasn't fair and that Frank and I had an agreement in place, something that was finalized over Thanksgiving break.  He again proceeded to tell me I couldn't work out, so with this "are you fucking serious" look on my face, I asked him "so your telling me, that even though I worked out this deal with Frank, your not going to let me workout today?"  He said "yes, if you want to sign up for a membership, I can help you out."  I asked him "are you fucking serious?"  He said "yea, it's club policy and there's nothing we can do about it."  I told him: "there clearly is something you can do about it because Frank was very willing to do something about it."  He said: "sorry, it's either a membership or you have to leave.  I said: "are you fucking kidding me?  i'm not paying for a membership when i don't even live here."

On my way out I mocked his manager position telling him that he clearly was a crap manager if his membership salesmen aren't on the same page as him.  He responded with "I've been a manager here for four years, don't you dare tell me that I don't know how to do my job!"  I laughed and called him "a fucking idiot," so that his other sales associates would hear and left the place.

On my walk out, I called the club and asked for the corporate number.  The lady transferred me to the manager, which was this guy, I told him that I was going to file a formal complaint against him and asked for the number.

He gives me a bogus number.

I immediately come home, google search and find the correct number.  File the complaint, explain that not only did this guy suck at his job but to have the audacity to give me a fake number is just retarded.

Searching the internet I've found tons of horror stories of LA Fitness, so I'm clearly not alone.

Moral of the story is that I will be starting up my own gym in the future that goes against everything that LA Fitness, Lifetime Fitness, etc. stand for; they've awaken a sleeping giant and I won't stop until my gym is the best in the... area.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 21, 2009)

> Moral of the story is that I will be starting up my own gym in the future that goes against everything that LA Fitness, Lifetime Fitness, etc. stand for; they've awaken a sleeping giant and I won't stop until my gym is the best in the... area.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2009)

I wish you the best of luck Sox.

You should call it Club Jeter or maybe Yankeeland.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 21, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I wish you the best of luck Sox.
> 
> You should call it Club Jeter or maybe Yankeeland.





The Mike Lowell Save Your Hips Gym?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 21, 2009)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


>



Love it.

Me and a buddy of mine refer to the local community house gym we began working out it in high school Average Joes.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 21, 2009)

Moral of the Story is, Frank the Rabbit wasn't real just a figment of your imagination.  The number you called was real it was the fax number, the person you filed the complaint with entered everything on a form and sent it to that same fax number which is a lone fax machine in an empty 12,000 SqFt warehouse, the output tray goes straight to the floor which has thousands of papers scattered around at the base....


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 21, 2009)

Looking around the internet and reading about other peoples horror stories involving LA Fitness, I wouldn't be shocked if nothing comes from my formal complaint.

It's a company who's success, if you can even call it that, exists solely because of the immoral, unjust manner in which they conduct business.

Getting the word out there, even if its just Min0 and Fetus who take note makes this post worth it.

Why is it the older I get and the more I start to comprehend life, I hate it.

I'm not suicidal or anything but it's so demoralizing to me to think that everybody, from small crappy gym chains like LA Fitness to our national government is full of shit.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2009)

That sucks.  I've had only one dealing with an LA Fitness, but it was many years ago.  I was on vacation and bought a 1 week pass.  Price was reasonable and there were no problems.  Again, it was many years ago so things could be much different now.  With the crappy economy, you would think these places would be more than willing to work with you, not against you.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 21, 2009)

Precisely.

I worked out there a couple of times with my friend who's a member and equipment wise, was pretty satisfied with the place.

Satisfied enough that I was planning on it being my "new gym" when I finish up school and move back home.

That is no longer the case.  

I'm probably better suited at a hardcore gym than a commercial gym anyways.  Now I just need to find one.. or create my own.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 21, 2009)

Consumer complaints about LA fitness

I've read a bunch of these entries over the last half hour.  

Boo LA Fitness!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 21, 2009)

Haha, you're not the only one. It's the same shit with me.

There used to be a gym in my local area called "Rodman's". It was the best gym I've ever been to. The people there were extremely nice and understanding. There were no required down payments and members were given the option of signing up for 1, 3, 6 or 12 month memberships for 29.99/mo. 

I was always lucky because i explained my situation about being home on thanksgiving/christmas break from college and the manager always cut me a deal by letting me pay $15 bucks for a special 2-week pass. He eventually started doing it for all college students who show proof of ID. 

Then of course Gold's Gym bought them and took over and fucked everything up. Changed the entire interior design/setup of the gym and increased prices. When i went to check it out and explain about the "student pass" with the manager about how Rodman's did it he refused to hear about it and told me i have to sign a contract and make a $89 down payment. I told him that no college student is going to pay that much because we're broke and are only home for a few weeks so it makes no sense. 

As pissed as i was, i cussed them out and took off. Found another local gym nearby and the manager was hesitant at first but cut me a deal for $40 bucks a month. A little more expensive but still better than Gold's.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 21, 2009)

I will never understand what the big fucking deal is. I bet 90% of the people who go to the gym are regular members and they actually do sign up. If i was the manager of my gym, i would cut the college kids some slack and give them a special pass at a discount as long as they show proof that they're in college (school ID) and that they are 17-24 years old.


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 21, 2009)

Dunno, I love my gym - Edge Fitness.  It's a smaller chain (5 gyms in the area).  I pay about 23$ per month and they have damn near everything I could ask for.  The only other thing I'd like to have is a racquetball court, but that's not worth like 40$ a month to me.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 22, 2009)

My only experience with a national chain has been Bally's.  They suck.  I would imagine LA Fitness is a similar style of suck.  

I like my gym now.  They have four locations.  If I were in soxmuscle's shoes, my gym would be more than happy to work something out.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> The Mike Lowell Save Your Hips Gym?


LOL


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2009)

I train at LA fitness and love it. 

The bottom line is gyms don't kill people, Black people kill people.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> I train at LA fitness and love it.
> 
> The bottom line is gyms don't kill people, Black people kill people.


I'm sending you a positive, you included a moral to your post.,,awesome.


----------



## largepkg (Dec 22, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> *I train at LA fitness and love it.*
> 
> The bottom line is gyms don't kill people, Black people kill people.




Same here. I've been a member for 3 years and have zero complaints toward the staff or gym. The douche clients on the other hand...


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 22, 2009)

largepkg said:


> Same here. I've been a member for 3 years and have zero complaints toward the staff or gym. The douche clients on the other hand...



I had no problem with LA Fitness until I realized how much of a joke the whole membership process was.

If I wanted to play deal or no deal, I'd have watched re-runs on GSN.  I don't need this guy calling "the banker" only to give me a "once in a lifetime, today only!" deal.

It's complete and utter bullshit.

To me, it's all about honesty and conducting your business morally.  LA Fitness doesn't do this.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2009)

are you sure that you did not cop an attitude with this manager and this is why he reacted the way he did?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Why is it the older I get and the more I start to comprehend life, I hate it.
> 
> it's so demoralizing to me to think that everybody, from small crappy gym chains like LA Fitness to our national government is full of shit.



It doesn't end there, you have Lawyers, Politicians, Car salesmen, significant others.....the list goes on.
My friends father used to have a hard time with his landlord until he brought a book which told him of his rights as a tenant, ha! He never messed with him as long as he also went by the rules.

The more you know.

Always get it in righting when making a deal..heck if it's a the devil your dealing with use a tape recorder. 
there are no handshake deals in this world anymore.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2009)

Robert D. said:


> are you sure that you did not cop an attitude with this manager and this is why he reacted the way he did?


Knowing the hot head he is you may have a point!


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 22, 2009)

Robert D. said:


> are you sure that you did not cop an attitude with this manager and this is why he reacted the way he did?



100% positive, but thanks, stickler.

Coming from a guy who sucks the dick of customers (business 101: treat your customers like royalty) in order to sell as much as he possibly can, you clearly know how to manage a business; something this guy didn't have a clue about.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Knowing the hot head he is you may have a point!



well, I can just see a cocky teenager basically telling the manager to leave him alone because he worked out a deal with mr. x sale person and he is allowed to work-out, the manager is going to be like fuck that kid, buy a membership or take a hike if you're gonna disrespect me.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> 100% positive, but thanks, stickler.



based on what I know of you I find it hard to believe.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 22, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Knowing the hot head he is you may have a point!



When have I ever been a hot head?

Sometimes, I think my persona on the board is completely different than that of real life.

I'm definitely passionate about issues I feel strongly about (no shit), but that's my "kill or be killed" attitude that works wonders in the gym and will most likely help me in the work force later in life.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> When have I ever been a hot head?
> 
> Sometimes, I think my persona on the board is completely different than that of real life.
> 
> I'm definitely passionate about issues I feel strongly about (no shit), but that's my "kill or be killed" attitude that works wonders in the gym and will most likely help me in the work force later in life.



on this board you come across as a cocky teenager, or a cocky twenty year old. lol


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 22, 2009)

Robert D. said:


> well, I can just see a cocky teenager basically telling the manager to leave him alone because he worked out a deal with mr. x sale person and he is allowed to work-out, the manager is going to be like fuck that kid, buy a membership or take a hike if you're gonna disrespect me.



The manager was in his late twenties.  I'm in my early twenties.  While I'm sure Mr. LA Fitness Manager is an egotistical fuck, there was never any of this "cocky teenager" shenanigans that is spewing from your keyboard.

There was also no disrespect until seconds before I left.


----------



## fufu (Dec 22, 2009)

Robert D. said:


> on this board you come across as a cocky teenager, or a cocky twenty year old. lol



I disagree.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 22, 2009)

Robert D. said:


> on this board you come across as a cocky teenager, or a cocky twenty year old. lol



I don't see that.

Really the only aspect of my posting I can see cockiness in is regards to sports and in all honesty, I believe I know more about sports (in particular, baseball) than anybody who frequents this board.

That's not cockiness, that's just being a complete sports nerd that is obsessed with everything and anything sport.  Same goes with P-funk in regards to training or Built in regards to diet; some people dislike their posts because it comes off as pompous to them, when in actuality, they simply know a shit ton about what their saying.

I find your constant berating of IM's youthful regulars to be hilarious.  Why is it that everybody 18-25 who frequents this board with regularity finds you to be a pain in the ass?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 22, 2009)

if we're going to state our opinions of eachother, I'll certainly share.

you have a disdain towards me and other people who never had problems making friends because growing up, you had major social issues and never fit in with the "popular" crowd.

thats the conclusion i've come to based on your overall smugness.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 22, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Really the only aspect of my posting I can see cockiness in is regards to sports and in all honesty, I believe I know more about sports (in particular, baseball) than anybody who frequents this board.



This is true.

But you're still gay.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 22, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I don't see that.
> 
> Really the only aspect of my posting I can see cockiness in is regards to sports and in all honesty, I believe I know more about sports (in particular, baseball) than anybody who frequents this board.


Maybe it's not your posting...maybe it's because your sig say's 20 year old and Penis 12", that certainly is cocky....


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Really the only aspect of my posting I can see cockiness in is regards to sports and in all honesty, I believe I know more about sports (in particular, baseball) than anybody who frequents this board.


I disagree, why is it that you are always wrong?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 22, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Maybe it's not your posting...maybe it's because your sig say's 20 year old and Penis 12", that certainly is cocky....



5 dollar foot long?

More like a Subway kids meal...


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 22, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I disagree, why is it that you are always wrong?



Everybody is entitled to their opinion, but your opinions aren't your opinions at all.  You simply rehash the over-the-top news pieces from trendy sports outlets like ESPN and call them your own.

If I happen to disagree with one of them, instead of debating the issue and perhaps learning something in the process, you get defensive and go in personal attack mode.

It seems like you think something strolls across the bottom line on TV and I immediately sprint to my computer and rush to the board to post the first thing on my brain.  That isn't the case, especially for baseball trades and especially for moves involving the Yankees and Red Sox.

Why can't you just discuss the damn issue intelligently and free of insults?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Everybody is entitled to their opinion, but your opinions aren't your opinions at all.  You simply rehash the over-the-top news pieces from trendy sports outlets like ESPN and call them your own.


I don't watch ESPN at all. I go by what I read in the paper the next day..everyone knows Milton Bradley can hit, but we all know he's a time bomb waiting to explode. Was I wrong in there? 
There is only one guy who I listen to and sometimes soak up his knowlegde and his name is Mike Franceska from WFAN. He's pretty good and almost always right.



> If I happen to disagree with one of them, instead of debating the issue and perhaps learning something in the process, you get defensive and go in personal attack mode.


Wrong, I just like to press your buttons which is very easy.



> It seems like you think something strolls across the bottom line on TV and I immediately sprint to my computer and rush to the board to post the first thing on my brain.  That isn't the case, especially for baseball trades and especially for moves involving the Yankees and Red Sox.


No, I don't think that at all.  I gave you a compliment in the past about you being pretty smart when it comes to baseball. I do think at times you think this is fantasy baseball and forget the human side to players.



> Why can't you just discuss the damn issue intelligently and free of insults?


 What insult? Oh stop being so sensative, I was just trying to deflate that huge head on your shoulder with that comment you made about being the smartest.

Like I said before, you will have a good future in sports journalism but you need to be a tad more humble and not stomp on others opinion. 
I am still amazed you didn't watch the Yankees / Phillies world series. It was a decent series.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 22, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I don't watch ESPN at all. I go by what I read in the paper the next day..everyone knows Milton Bradley can hit, but we all know he's a time bomb waiting to explode. Was I wrong in there?
> There is only one guy who I listen to and sometimes soak up his knowlegde and his name is Mike Franceska from WFAN. He's pretty good and almost always right.


It's your opinion, it's not wrong.  I just happen to think he was given the short end of the stick this time around with the Cubs and has actually been quite civil in his last two stints (CHC, TEX).  He's back in the American League, the guy can clearly hit and at short money and for only a two year commitment to play the DH position, I think it's a good risk for a team like Seattle to take.

They also managed to rid themselves of Carlos Silva who has been the worst pitcher in baseball and thus the most overpaid player, as well.

Killing two birds with one stone makes this an even greater haul for the Mariners.

Just like you think I'm not looking enough into his character issues, I think you're looking too much into them.  We shall see though; that is the beauty of the sport.


> Wrong, I just like to press your buttons which is very easy.


Push my buttons all you want.  Thats the beauty of this board, but I don't think you should oppose an opinion of mine solely to get under my skin.  Like you said, it's easy - there's no need to make yourself sound dumb in the process.


> No, I don't think that at all.  I gave you a compliment in the past about you being pretty smart when it comes to baseball. I do think at times you think this is fantasy baseball and forget the human side to players.


Sabermetrics, statistics, etc. are an indicator of the future.  In the case of Milton Bradley, you can't just look at his numbers, I get that; but when you consider that he's been problem-free over the last two years and he's one year removed from an MVP caliber season, I don't think its too crazy of a move on the part of the Mariners.


> What insult? Oh stop being so sensative, I was just trying to deflate that huge head on your shoulder with that comment you made about being the smartest.


I'm always learning and I don't claim to be the best, but as far as the five people who regularly talk in the sports forum, I happen to think I know more than them about sports.. yourself included.


> Like I said before, you will have a good future in sports journalism but you need to be a tad more humble and not stomp on others opinion.
> I am still amazed you didn't watch the Yankees / Phillies world series. It was a decent series.


Dude, I'm as humble as they get, until you purposely try and irritate me.  Try actually discussing an issue with me and you'll quickly find out.

I watched it sparingly.  For instance, we'd have it on our second TV on mute while we watched other things, but there really wasn't much point IMO; the Yankees were far superior than the Phillies and it was only a matter of time until they won.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I just happen to think he was given the short end of the stick this time around with the Cubs and has actually been quite civil in his last two stints (*CHC*,* TEX*).


According to the _The Dallas Morning News_ Bradley attempted to confront Kansas City Royals television announcer Ryan Lefebvre in the press box following a game due to what he believed were unfair comments made on the air. As the Rangers' designated hitter, Bradley was able to watch the broadcast when he was not on the field and took offense to a comparison Lefebrve made between him and Josh Hamilton. Manager Ron Washington and general manager Jon Daniels chased after him and stopped Bradley before he got to Lefebvre, at which point Bradley returned to the clubhouse in tears and said

Milton Bradley was suspended by the Chicago Cubs for conduct in which the Chicago Cubs manager Hendry viewed as detrimental to the organization after he was quoted as saying there is "negativity" with the organization and the city environment and "you understand why they [Cubs] haven't won in 100 years here."


> I'm always learning and I don't claim to be the best, but as far as the five people who regularly talk in the sports forum, I happen to think I know more than them about sports.. yourself included.



I'm not the smartest person around by any means but I do find you make a lot of errors. 
Now watch and see how you get mad at this and go into a tirade.



> I disagree, why is it that you are always wrong?


You considered this an insult.....if you really do then I really have to agree with what Robert said about you.


----------



## Hoglander (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm at an LA. 29.99 month to month no long term anything. My daughter comes home from college and works out with me a couple times per quarter. 

I really don't like the LA. I hate the atmosphere. My wife likes it so I'm stuck. I do like swimming laps, and racquetball so it's almost worth, it I guess.

Don't cuss in someones office is my advice. It doesn't matter what the underling worked out when you were in the bosses office. It was your time to start from scratch with your case. Remember that when your smartass gets in front of a judge.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 22, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> According to the _The Dallas Morning News_ Bradley attempted to confront Kansas City Royals television announcer Ryan Lefebvre in the press box following a game due to what he believed were unfair comments made on the air. As the Rangers' designated hitter, Bradley was able to watch the broadcast when he was not on the field and took offense to a comparison Lefebrve made between him and Josh Hamilton. Manager Ron Washington and general manager Jon Daniels chased after him and stopped Bradley before he got to Lefebvre, at which point Bradley returned to the clubhouse in tears and said
> 
> Milton Bradley was suspended by the Chicago Cubs for conduct in which the Chicago Cubs manager Hendry viewed as detrimental to the organization after he was quoted as saying there is "negativity" with the organization and the city environment and "you understand why they [Cubs] haven't won in 100 years here."
> 
> ...



Cubs fans in the bleachers were calling him a "nigger" and this is first hand experience, having been in the crowd several times last summer.

It was a bad signing from the moment he signed and nobody is at fault for how his time as a Cub went besides Jim Hendry, who continues to prove time and time again just how horrible he is at his job.

I'm not advocating that a celebrity who is constantly heckled and called a "nigger" to react by saying "it makes sense why they haven't won a World Series in forever," but I can certainly see how that could frustrate him.

It's beginning to make sense to me.  You literally, do not form any opinions on your own.

You can talk about team chemistry because you "watched the Yankees" all season, but my defense of Milton Bradley's time as a Cub is indefenseable because the fucktard who signed him to the deal in the first place called a comment he made to a reporter "detrimental to the team?"

It's fucking bullshit.  It needs to go both ways.  Talk about being stubborn, you simply don't have the mental capacity to be wrong - its incredible.

I've never once claimed to be perfect.  I certainly make mistakes, many of them infact.  However, for instance, I don't think making 20 predictions and dwelling on the two that didn't go my way is fair.

Listening to the Howard Stern show yesterday, there was a part of the history where they recapped the beginning of the Bob Abooey nickname.  They all said, if he did nine things right, they would look at the one thing he didn't do right and piss him off to get ratings.

This isn't a bit, this isn't the Howard Stern show.  Regardless of how easy it is, what satisfaction are you getting by making yourself look like an idiot (in regards to sports) and riling me up?

Who knows, maybe you do know more about sports than I do.  Maybe I can learn things from you.  Given your track record in that forum though, that just isn't the case at this point in time.

And for the record, I didn't consider that an insult.  The one thing I'm confident in is my sports knowledge and your opinion of me in that regard means nothing.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 22, 2009)

Hoglander said:


> I'm at an LA. 29.99 month to month no long term anything. My daughter comes home from college and works out with me a couple times per quarter.
> 
> I really don't like the LA. I hate the atmosphere. My wife likes it so I'm stuck. I do like swimming laps, and racquetball so it's almost worth, it I guess.
> 
> Don't cuss in someones office is my advice. It doesn't matter what the underling worked out when you were in the bosses office. It was your time to start from scratch with your case. Remember that when your smartass gets in front of a judge.



Equipment wise, it looked rather state of the art.  Not my ideal place to workout, but I've certainly seen worse.

It's the whole membership process and the manner in which they conduct business that I'm not for.

All I wanted to do was workout without paying $20 dollars for a guest pass because though it is the going rate for these types of clubs, it is a ridiculous overprice.

I should have gone in and just denied that I had ever worked out there in the past.  Had I conducted myself in the same dishonest, self centered way that they run their business, I would have been in the gym/working out problem free.

There isn't anything I will take away from this experience other than the fact that LA Fitness has zero integrity and I will never step foot in one, ever again.  

This isn't a life lesson here.  In the future, if a manager at a club is being a douchebag, I will have no second thoughts about letting him know how I feel.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2009)

> It's beginning to make sense to me.  You literally, do not form any opinions on your own.


Wow...talk about character assassination. 
I read the news, they show you his tantrums on the news.
How the hell am I going to find out he went COO COO. Dear lord, it's pretty easy to say he's nuts when he goes all crazy on people.
You really think he's the first black ball player to be called a nigger?
He's not, but all the other's handled it better. Maybe they reacted in the same way but didn't get the press like he did. 
Kinda sad it was his own fans doing it but I am surethat nut job did something to deserve it.



> You can talk about team chemistry because you "watched the Yankees" all season,


"" I've been watching baseball since 1969, I stopped after the strike and came back after the Sosa and McGuire homerun race. I really believe in it like you believe in your fantasy league.


> but my defense .


 Please end this dance, you were wrong again.



> It's fucking bullshit.  It needs to go both ways.  Talk about being stubborn, you simply don't have the mental capacity to be wrong - its incredible.


There goes that famous temper of yours, please watch out before you pop.



> I've never once claimed to be perfect.  I certainly make mistakes, many of them infact.  However, for instance, I don't think making 20 predictions and dwelling on the two that didn't go my way is fair.


It was more than 2.....in fact I felt embarrassed for you that you made so many mistakes being so knowledgeable in sports. Maybe you had a few too many drinks that night.



> Who knows, maybe you do know more about sports than I do.  Maybe I can learn things from you.  Given your track record in that forum though, that just isn't the case at this point in time.


I will say this again and I will not repeat myself...you know your sports, in fact I keep saying if you really put your mind into you could have a career in sports journalism.
 But you come off as perfect which you are not and I am there to place you back on earth.

I do know a little about baseball yet you put me down saying I am clueless and worse. All because I didn't agree with you. 
Do you want me to go back and get all of disscussions? It's all written here in IM....I never forget these things.


> And for the record, I didn't consider that an insult.  The one thing I'm confident in is my sports knowledge and your opinion of me in that regard means nothing.


Oh really...for the record you just posted this on the same thread. 


min0 lee said:


> I disagree, why is it that you are always wrong?


 




soxmuscle said:


> Why can't you just discuss the damn issue intelligently and free of insults?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2009)

I will leave this Sox, I hope you don't stay angry at me.
I still think highly of you.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm not assassinating your character.  I like you.. more than a friend - you know that.

With that said, it seems to me that you read an article and believe everything in it without critically thinking about it's content and this is only the case with sports.

In political threads, you articulate your thoughts incredibly well.  I just don't happen to think the same can be said for your work in the sports forum.

I really don't think I come off as perfect.  I certainly don't try to, though I know there have been various arguments here and there where all the research points to one end, yet your still on the other end and refuse to budge even a little bit.  I can absolutely, 100% see that irritating me, especially in the manner that you conduct yourself when (which you said yourself) your goal is to get under my skin.

I hope you truly don't think that I believe I know more about sports than you because I don't agree with you on certain topics.  This goes against everything I stand for and is completely bogus.

As commendable as it is to have grown up watching baseball and to have far more experience than I do, it holds no barring on who knows more about the sport.  If that were the case, Theo Epstein wouldn't be where he is right now and World War I veteran's who helped create the sport would be hot commodities in front office circles.

Again, this was never meant to be a character assassination.  I think your hilarious and one of the biggest assets to the board, if not the biggest.  My sole goal is to discuss sports intelligently, with the obvious brash humor mixed throughout that makes IronMag what it is and has been for me, since I was like 12.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm not assassinating your character.  I like you.. more than a friend - you know that.
> 
> With that said, it seems to me that you read an article and believe everything in it without critically thinking about it's content and this is only the case with sports.
> 
> ...


Damn, Sox..I actually think I know more about baseball than politics. I hate politics and love baseball.
A lot of times I watch a game and then read the papers and read a different thing. Take for instance the Jeter and A-rod rift, I think the papers made a bigger issue than it was.
You, the media all said Jeter sucks at short. I couldn't say I agree with that because I see him play on TV and you have to understand he was playing hurt the past 2 years.
Sure it may have crossed my seeing the hotshot Reyes have more range and flash and even Pena looks better. 
But...the one thing I noticed while he's not as flashy or have their range he doesn't make the mistakes they make. Especially in big games, in fact he excels.
Trust me, a couple of years ago I thought Reyes was far better than Jeter. You do realize I am more of a Met fan.....there's just not much to talk about. 
They have done crap this of season.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2009)

I will use a source to back up what I think is right.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> if we're going to state our opinions of eachother, I'll certainly share.
> 
> you have a disdain towards me and other people who never had problems making friends because growing up, you had major social issues and never fit in with the "popular" crowd.
> 
> thats the conclusion i've come to based on your overall smugness.



wow, you really don't know anything about me then, that's okay.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 22, 2009)

Robert D. said:


> wow, you really don't know anything about me then, that's okay.



Precisely how I feel.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2009)

fair enough.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 22, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Damn, Sox..I actually think I know more about baseball than politics. I hate politics and love baseball.
> A lot of times I watch a game and then read the papers and read a different thing. Take for instance the Jeter and A-rod rift, I think the papers made a bigger issue than it was.
> You, the media all said Jeter sucks at short. I couldn't say I agree with that because I see him play on TV and you have to understand he was playing hurt the past 2 years.
> Sure it may have crossed my seeing the hotshot Reyes have more range and flash and even Pena looks better.
> ...



Sabermetrics aren't full proof, but it's definitely a better indicator of the future than watching your favorite team play.

Five years ago, I would have said that Jason Varitek was the "greatest! catcher! in the world!"  because I was stupid and took the constant jerking off of his game calling ability as an indicator that he is a great player.  In actuality, Varitek has been a below average catcher for some time now and arguably the worst in all of baseball over the last two seasons.

Don't count out Reyes.  His peripherals don't look as sexy as they once had, but just like Jeter, that can be contributed to his inability to stay on the field.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 22, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I will use a source to back up what I think is right.



Every post doesn't have to be a term paper with sources.

Using the trade today as an example, tell me why you don't like the deal.  Tell me why your friends don't like the deal.  Actually argue your case.  Don't just throw me under a bus and call my opinion crap.  Even if it is crap, fucking tell me why.

Good talk, I'll see you out there


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 22, 2009)

So... that LA Fitness really sucks, huh?


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 22, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> So... that LA Fitness really sucks, huh?



What's really important is how is the eye candy at LA Fitness?  Never been in one.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 22, 2009)

I've been there twice for workouts, once to be told I couldn't workout and I must admit, the eye candy was pretty appalling.

Seemed filled with older, fat people who didn't have a clue, which makes sense because the good looking, smart, young people are working out down the street at the trendy Athletic Club.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 23, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Every post doesn't have to be a term paper with sources.
> 
> Using the trade today as an example, tell me why you don't like the deal.  Tell me why your friends don't like the deal.  Actually argue your case.  Don't just throw me under a bus and call my opinion crap.  Even if it is crap, fucking tell me why.
> 
> Good talk, I'll see you out there


Like I said before, he was a major part of the huge collapse against Boston, it's pretty hard to forget that.
I really wanted Lacky here.

All that other stuff I added was just me on my knees begging for your approval.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Dec 23, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> So... that LA Fitness really sucks, huh?



yes pretty much, i mean i like doing preachers with another man's ass in my face just like the next guy, but some days i could see myself not being in the mood for that. 

i've lifted the weights there a couple times, overall terrible vibe and congested. Lots of self-conscious bro's staring in the mirror. 

Powerhouse in WPB is where iv'e been for the last 4 years and i don't think i'm leaving.


----------



## largepkg (Dec 23, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> What's really important is how is the eye candy at LA Fitness?  Never been in one.




It really depends on the area it's in. Here in SoFlo, I frequent 4-5 different locations (yes, there's one on every damn corner) and they're all filled with premium candy.

Congestion is a huge problem as well. Never go to an LA Fitness between the hours of 6-9 M-F. I'd rather yank my nut hairs out one by one.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 23, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> What's really important is how is the eye candy at LA Fitness?  Never been in one.



ha, ha, no shit! before I moved I worked out at 24 Hour Fitness and damn we had some hotties there, it was actually a bit detracting though, sometimes I would be in the middle of a set and one would walk by with her little tight ass right in front of me and break my concentration!


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 23, 2009)

i want to cut the throats of every sales person that works there, especially the trainers...well not so much the trainers. just the one head trainer/sales person at the LA fitness I go to. I got tired of fighting with him over training sessions. he was willing to cut me a deal, we get to the table and the deal goes out the window, he didn't waive the sign up fee, he mislead me on how many lessons for how much it would cost. the whole thing was long bull shit i dont want to write out but basiclly i said ok lets do it, signed the paper work and as I was walking out of the gym I called my bank and cancelled my debit card I used to pay. they didn't get a penny out of me. he called like 3 times and i ignored his calls and didn't go the gym for like 3 weeks. now i go he wont even make eye contact with me which im glad about. i want to cut his desperate cheesy sales pitching face off and feed it to him


----------



## urbanski (Dec 23, 2009)

damn drama queens.
hey min0 rep me kthx


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 23, 2009)

awhites1 said:


> i want to cut the throats of every sales person that works there, especially the trainers...well not so much the trainers. just the one head trainer/sales person at the LA fitness I go to. I got tired of fighting with him over training sessions. he was willing to cut me a deal, we get to the table and the deal goes out the window, he didn't waive the sign up fee, he mislead me on how many lessons for how much it would cost. the whole thing was long bull shit i dont want to write out but basiclly i said ok lets do it, signed the paper work and as I was walking out of the gym I called my bank and cancelled my debit card I used to pay. they didn't get a penny out of me. he called like 3 times and i ignored his calls and didn't go the gym for like 3 weeks. now i go he wont even make eye contact with me which im glad about. i want to cut his desperate cheesy sales pitching face off and feed it to him



Thats the spirit


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 23, 2009)

urbanski said:


> damn drama queens.
> hey min0 rep me kthx



do you work for them or something? or are you just fortunate enough to not have to be hassled with big gyms? i try to be nice and they just keep pushing me. FCK HIM AND HIS COMMISSION. i hope his kids get aids, why when i say no do you not shut up


----------



## titan345 (Feb 9, 2012)

Recent email to every LA Fitness email address I could find on the web!

Hi all,

The initial meeting was good.  The usual fast talking and quick spiel about what LA Fitness can do.  I understand that LA Fitness is currently being bombarded with emails so I will try and at least be clear and concise, but alas I will fail.

Onto the detail and the reason for the email:  Tonight LA Fitness lost me before even getting me to sign-up.  I had been talking with Marc at the Evanston, Illinois, Downtown LA Fitness and enjoyed discussing a potential membership with him.  I was up front, stating that I would like to try the facility (check out the Howard St. location since it was closer to my house), and check out other gyms in the area.  Good start and good employee.
The trouble really started when I checked out the Howard St. LA Fitness on the border of Evanston and Chicago.  Here I was greeted with a smile by a young girl at the counter and asked "is this Bally's now LA Fitness?."  "There are no signs stating so; I am a little confused here."  She said "yes," and directed me to the "sales professional."  He mumbled two words and walked away.  Confused about whether to follow him or not, I waited until I was greeted by Grace, the general manager.  I then showed her the coupon that got me through the door:  (coupon states "Complimentary one week sports club pass," pictures have been removed)
​
She then stated multiple sentences that made no clear sense and were incongruent in context.  She stated "this shouldn't still be going out."  (I received the flyer yesterday and it expires on 02/29/2012)  She then stated that since it says to "current resident" and not my name, it was void.  REALLY?  She then stated, "well since it is going to expire this weekend I will give you the deal attached to this".  I had to ask "what" twice because she pranced around telling me what the 'deal' was.  Please teach at least your general managers to communicate effectively.  She then complained about a headache and stated "what did it say?"  I told her in detail that the rest of the flyer stated a $99 initiation fee and $29.99 a month rate.  Rather than argue with a horrible saleperson, I decided to ask for what I really wanted: "can I please work-out and try the equipment." (only to look for broken equipment and feel... I don't expect free services)  This was denied.  I then asked "can I at least have a tour of the facility to see if I like it."  She agreed and brushed me off to the previous sales personnel.  This person then looked at another guy standing around, and said "I kind of have a headache and I have to pee, can you take him on a tour."  I did not feel too special at this point.  
The guy took me around.  I asked specific questions about type of equipment, hours of operation, what makes this facility special, and projected changes.  When I asked if he had _Hammer Strength _equipment he said "I don't think so."  (We saw this type of equipment two seconds later.)  He knew the hours of operation but answered that the gym had what he needed.  He had me wait again to talk with Grace, despite the fact I asked to leave to go to the Evanston facility to speak with Marc.  She then, looking annoyed, said "so would you like to sign-up since the deal ends this weekend."  I stated no, and after explaining that I understood sales and wanted to check out nicer facilities, I headed to the other facility.
I walked into the Evanston downtown facility and was greated by two gentleman behind the counter.  I asked to speak with Marc, and they said "he left."  I then stated, "I just came from the Howard facility where I met the GM and she made me hate her."  The younger guy, then stated "oh, you must be talking about Grace."  He then laughed.  The bald haired guy asked his co-worker "why would you say that?."  He then answered "she just seems like the type of person you would hate after meeting for the first time."  
Wow, I was very surprised at the lack of professionalism in the staff.  I then said, "well, can I at least workout with the last of the 3 days Marc offered me to try-out the facilities.  They denied my request and said, you would have to see Marc and sign paperwork to do so.  I said "thank you," and walked out the door.
I will talk to Marc again but HIGHLY doubt that I will be giving any money to LA Fitness.  But, I will be sharing my story with colleagues, clientele, and friends.  
Not that it matters but I will tell you a little about myself.  I am a Neurologic Music Therapist, Director of Music Therapy, part owner of a Child Development Center and Cleveland based accounting firm.  I am well connected within the health and wellness field and contract with the Rehabilitation Institute of Chicago.  I was a very happy customer of Bally's and then _Fitworks _for several years in Ohio. 
​I should not have share loaded information about myself to recieve good, honest service from 90% of staff interaction.  
Although I doubt this email will get to the right person, I hope it reminds you of the terrible view the majority of first time guests recieve at LA Fitness.


----------

